# Another rookie with some questions...



## defiant79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello,

I've been reading through countless threads on this site and many others and have come up with so many ideas that I think I've really confused myself. I have 3 receivers in mind, all seem to be fairly popular choices:

1. Yamaha RX-V567BL
2. Denon AVR-1611
3. Pioneer VSX-1020-K

I'm open to suggestions on these if you feel something would be better suited. The speaker package I was looking out was this:

Polk Audio RM6750

The idea was some point down the road I could add a set of Polk Audio floor speakers and fully utilize the 7.1 surround. After reading through several other threads it seems some think the RM6750 may not be the best choice. My budget is around $600-$700 right now (I'm open to going up to 800-900 if its worth it though). The room that this is going in is 20'x14' and will be primarily used for TV, Movies, and Gaming. The TV is along the 20' wall with the couch across from it on the other 20' foot wall.

Some of the other ideas I thought about from my reading was using a different sub:

BIC America V-1220 (mainly because of a down firing sub, with kids and pets I thought this might be best. 
Also considered the BIC F12 (anyone know if the sub is covered with a grill or something once you get it out of the box?)
and these for the speakers:

Fluance SX-HTB (I would prefer black, but can't seem to find these in black)

That drives the cost of quite a bit. I'm open to any and all suggestions, I'm currently using a Phillips 4.1 surround stero and a 50 watt Aiwa sub. This stuff is over 10 years old and its time to upgrade to something a bit nicer. I have a 37" LCD TV, its not 3D or anything and I don't for see an upgrade for that anytime soon so HDMI 1.4 is not a big deal.

Thanks for reading my rather long post and I look forward to getting to know everyone as I continue this adventure of learning and building a home theater! I think I'd rather build my own 5.1 system so I can have a sub that is a bit stronger than the normal 5.1 kits, but then thats also why I'm looking for opinions.

Thanks!

EDIT:
3D is not something I'm interested in doing. So don't let that affect and decisions here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, I dont have too much time right now but I will comment of your receiver choices they are all good options but I will throuw another one in to the mix The Onkyo HT RC180 for $399 is far better than any you listed however it does not pass through the new HDMI 1.4 signal required for 3D if your not interested in 3D then dont even think twice.


----------



## defiant79 (Jan 18, 2011)

No 3D is not on my list of upgrades. So I'll take a look at that receiver as soon as I have a chance, lol. Thanks for the input, is there any specific reasons why you would choose that one over the others (the Denon and Pioneer are my favorite)


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm liking the Onkyo choice also.

As a side note:

Equipment and furniture placement is as important as the equipment choice.
Having a couch sit against a wall is one of the worst places for good accoustics. If possible bring it away from the wall several feet.
If interested in more of this info just ask at the Shack or google search it. There are mathmatical graphs showing best placement of equipment/furniture.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Onkyo Tony mentioned has more power, an additional sub out, more HDMI in's and Ethernet support to name a few reasons why it is better than the 1611 - I love Denon's but that Onkyo is an exceptional value at Accessories4less right now.

Your plan to not go the HTiB route and have a better subwoofer is sound. BIC's are pretty good but you may also want to look at ED, Lava and HSU, they all make subs in that price range with similar performance.


----------



## defiant79 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will have to do some research on the other subs you listed. This is a living room in a smaller home, so for the time being there isn't much I can with the space I have.

Looking at the receiver it looks like its factory refurbished, does that change anyones opinion? I've always heard mixed opinions about buying something refurbished like that, although it looks like they have an extended protection plan to go with it.

If I went with that receiver what speakers would everyone suggest. I'd like to do a 5.1 setup with a good sub. Since this is a smaller home and I have neighbors somewhat close by I don't want to rattle the windows out or anything.

Thanks everyone!

Also was looking for an receiver with on screen setup, thought that would be nice for adjusting stuff looks like this Onkyo does. I'll see if I can find a manual unless someone can confirm that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes the Onkyo has a really nice on screen setup and also has one of the best auto room EQ setups in its class. Refurbished units are really no worse then new some may not have ever even been repaired as they may have been store returns, or over stock items. "If" that were repaired they would have been tested and made as good as new.

For speakers get the best you can afford and make sure that the front 3 channels are all the same brand and even the same line. Your mains should be able to go down to 60Hz as most good subs are designed to handle the frequencies between 80-20Hz. For a sub and speakers also check out SVS they make some of the best subs and speakers for the money anywhere.


----------



## defiant79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on these

KEF C1SYSTEM Speaker System (seach it on amazon as I can't post links yet)

I'm still interested in the BIC F12 Sub to go with these (guess I could sell the sub that comes with these or use both?)


----------



## pyropaul555 (Jun 20, 2011)

The bic f12 does in fact come with a grille incase you were still wondering. Also, if grille breaks while it's being shipped they'll send you a knew one (I found out recently). They have great customer service. 

The sub sounds fantastic, and it's LOUD! I use it with my Polk audio monitor 60s for mains, monitor 30s for surrounds and a cs2 center channel. I use a pioneer vsx-520-k receiver, and it's great. I highly recommend my setup. The speakers are constantly going on sale on Newegg. Good luck.

-Paul


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

defiant79 said:


> I've been reading through countless threads on this site and many others and have come up with so many ideas that I think I've really confused myself. I have 3 receivers in mind, all seem to be fairly popular choices:
> 
> 1. Yamaha RX-V567BL
> 2. Denon AVR-1611
> 3. Pioneer VSX-1020-K


Rather than a newer, cheaper receiver I always recommend considering an older, better receiver at used or refurb type discount:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

As I think it will have a more robust amplifier section for you.



> Polk Audio RM6750
> 
> The idea was some point down the road I could add a set of Polk Audio floor speakers and fully utilize the 7.1 surround. After reading through several other threads it seems some think the RM6750 may not be the best choice. My budget is around $600-$700 right now (I'm open to going up to 800-900 if its worth it though). The room that this is going in is 20'x14' and will be primarily used for TV, Movies, and Gaming. The TV is along the 20' wall with the couch across from it on the other 20' foot wall.


I am not a fan of Polk speakers. They are very typical "voiced to sell" speakers that do not give a very natural presentation.

However I honestly think the best way to start if your budget is small is to start small - 2.0 or 3.0 and then add surrounds (or better mains) after when it's literally just a "pleasant addition" rather than "part of your budget". Since the receiver you get will be very capable of 7.1 eventually, you can start by just getting something that will sound great.

What do I recommend given the relative lack of budget? Just two towers. Maybe a pair of these 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Floorstanding-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Apple/1.html

or this and this (that's one speaker each from the clearance section for a pair)

Two good speakers plus a good receiver will get you 90% of the way to absolute enjoyment. One week of living with good speakers and you'll throw any regret about not getting a full 5.0 out the window. 

The KEF above in particular is a great choice as the matching center channel is as ideal as it gets. Coaxial drivers done right (As with Pioneer, Thiel, JTR, Seaton, and KEF) are a very good idea.



> BIC America V-1220 (mainly because of a down firing sub, with kids and pets I thought this might be best.
> Also considered the BIC F12 (anyone know if the sub is covered with a grill or something once you get it out of the box?)


I think BIC subs more edge towards "obnoxious" than "good" although a lot of people like obnoxious subwoofers. As i said earlier, start with 2.0 and add a sub later as a pleasant addition. You'd be surprised how little content there is below 80hz. Only movie LFE really makes you recognize a good sub and for that you want a great sub with clean meaningful output down to 25hz ;P


----------

